# ملابس شبابية جداً



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2011)

حلوووووووووووووووووووين جدا يا هيلانه 

الشباب فرحانين بيكى اوى اكيد 

شكراااااااااااااا حبيبتى
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*حلو و رائع هذا 



هذا ايضا مميز و عجبني كثيرا 



الجاكيت جدا شبابي و جميل ...



و هذا ايضا قمة الاناقة 



شكرا جزيلا لك على المشاركة المتميزة :flowers:


*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووووين جدا يا هيلانه
> 
> الشباب فرحانين بيكى اوى اكيد
> 
> ...




ميرسى أختى الحبيبة ربنا يبارك فيكى 

انا تحت امرهم حببتى 

منا لازم اشيكهم قبل العيد ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *حلو و رائع هذا
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*ميرسى رومان على مرورك الجميل 

بس انت إختارت حاجات كتير أوى 

هتعرف تحاسب عليهم ولا هتسيبنى أدبس فى تمنهم 

هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2011)

حلوين كلهم يا هيلانه

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

> ميرسى رومان على مرورك الجميل
> 
> بس انت إختارت حاجات كتير أوى
> 
> ...



*هههههه- دايما اعمل shopping انا من الحاجات اللي بتجيبيها هنا و الكردت كارد موجود :flowers: 
*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> حلوين كلهم يا هيلانه
> 
> تسلم ايدك​




ميرسى يا غالى 

ابقى تعالى تانى هههههههههه​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *هههههه- دايما اعمل shopping انا من الحاجات اللي بتجيبيها هنا و الكردت كارد موجود :flowers:
> *





هههههههههههههههههه 

هجيبلك تانى عشان تنبسط هههههههه​


----------



## sarra (15 ديسمبر 2011)

شيك اوى وحميله فعلن


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 ديسمبر 2011)

sarra قال:


> شيك اوى وحميله فعلن


 

*ميرسى يا سارة لمرورك الرائع*​


----------

